# National Chicken Contest



## comissaryqueen (May 11, 2005)

The National Chicken Cooking Contest is in Charlotte NC Friday and unlike the Pillsbury and others the public can go. Grand prize $100,000.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Here's the winning entry:
"Mahogany Broiled Chicken with Smoky Lime Sweet Potatoes and Cilantro Chimichurri"
http://www.chickencookingcontest.com/winning_recipe.cfm

the chicken cooking contest site is one of my favorites - you can really get some good recipes off of it!


----------



## Raine (May 19, 2005)

Saw that, but since we can't grill inside we didn't enter.

Went to the US Foods trade show yesterday, did you make it?


----------



## comissaryqueen (May 22, 2005)

Didn't make the food-show. New job, very busy and we use IFH. I always loved that show. I love all food shows.


----------



## HanArt (May 22, 2005)

jkath, thanks for sharing that recipe! Love chipotles with sweet potatoes and lime sounds like an interesting addition. Chicken sounds good too, but dh isn't crazy about cilantro.


----------



## college_cook (May 23, 2005)

that lady who won lives in my town!  i wonder if it's in the papers...


----------



## jennyema (May 23, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> that lady who won lives in my town! i wonder if it's in the papers...


 

Bloomington!

I spent a wonderful 4 years there awile ago! 

I cut this recipe out of the paper and plan  to make it soon.
I'll grill and not broil it, though.


----------

